# Need a hug - feeling very wobbly....



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi allI try not to do any "poor me" stuff on here if I can help it. There are so many people with worse problems than I am dealing with. Today, though, I need someone to talk to and I need a "hug".As some of you may know, I have been trying for a baby for over a year now. I have been worried there was something wrong and finally got GP to refer us to start testing for infertility- I am 35 and not getting any younger! Off down the hospital we went with the sample in the test tube....Well the first set of results came back to indicate there was indeed a problem (no motility at all). We are now (eventually I presume) going to go through all the hospital stuff to see if they can do anything.Basically I am feeling pretty "wobbly"....I need to look up what to expect, what is likely to happen and statistics etc, and I will do that later. For now I just need a hug. I know noone can tell me it will all be alright (though some tales of successes would be appreciated right now).Any supportive hugs, thoughts and prayers appreciated.Thanksxx







NB By the way those of you who know me personally I would be grateful if you could keep this under your hat. I am having trouble dealing with it at the moment and don't need everyone around me to know!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Just had a quick look on the Web, as I have work to do can't look at it too long. I note something called ICSI. Anyone have any experience of this treatment....?


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Let me be the first to give you a hug.{{{hug}}}. You'll get through this







It may take time, I know as a woman you want to experience pregnancy and all the joys, but if all else fails, there's always adoption. Once again {{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks jll. If all else fails I would be happy to adopt. I really hope it does not come to that though. I am scared and rather upset today but am off to my gp on Monday to get an update on what we do next.


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

From what I recall ICSI - is not a condition. But rather one of the parts of in vitro fertilization. I am sure you'll find out more on Monday. So here is an electronic hug from me. And you and your man - hug each other and get on along with the process of "OK, What now?"HugsPeggy


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Peggy, yep it seems to be a treatment which may be the route we could consider. I am trying to get as much info as possible together by Monday, including lists of private clinics etc so I am not having a one sided discussion with the GP.Thanks for your hug!


----------



## twinkle (Aug 19, 2004)

hiJust wanted to hug you here tooXXX lindsay


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

These hugs are great. Thanks again


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Good luck!!! xxxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Sending a hug and reminding you how far fertility treatments have come! The technology today is so advanced that I'm sure once you start the process, things will start looking up!


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Sending one giant (((HUG)))


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hope all goes well







good luck *hugs*


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks guys. Off to get an idea of the "next step" from my gp today.Hopefully I should feel better then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's another "HUG". Wishing you all the best. Keep us posted okay.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Well...They are going to put my bf on some antibiotics for a month or so.We have been referred to the hospital with the likelihood that, if the antibiotics are not successful on their own, being referred for ICSI treatment. So, if anyone has any experience of this I'd be greatful of any comments.Cheers


----------

